# PS3 vs... other cd-players out there. :)



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey guys, anyone here test the Playstation 3 as a home cd-player and how it compares to other single or multi-player type cd players?


For some odd reason, since I replaced my old Phillips dvp-592 (put on the dusty shelf now). It seems that the PS3 does not perform as well. Plus I hate the fact that I actually miss the front display it offered, unlike the PS3, you have to have the TV on to see what song / title it is on.

Anyways, I am shopping around and debating if I should either get a coursel cd changer or dedicated type cd-player.

What is your take on PS3 vs. other cd-players out there?

Any reviews found about how good the PS3 is as a cd player for music?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I've tested the PS3 out as both a CD player and a SACD player (on my original 60GB PS3). It was nice that they had those features, but after testing them, my findings were similar to yours. The PS3 is not what I would consider as a quality player in either regard. The easiest problem to note is the hardware noise. Even with the fan running quiet, there is still fan noise. For audiophiles, this is a big turn off. On top of that, the quality of the sound just didn't sound nearly as good in regards to even the lowly Oppo DV-980H I was using at the time. The soundstage didn't seem as wide or three dimensional, highs seemed a bit limited, lows were a little bit more muddled.

I would shop for a better quality unit over the PS3 for sure, if music is that important to you. If you are looking also for a good all in one unit, the new Oppo BDP-83 blu-ray player is a FANTASTIC alternative. Audio quality is very good for CDs, SACDs, DVD-A as well as the regular video formats (blu-ray and DVD).

That's of course if any or all of those other formats matter to you at all.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Stay tuned: *http://www.stereophile.com/cdplayers/708play/
*
Today, I went to my local "Game Over" videogame store and got a Sony PlayStation 1 that is
model# SCPH-1001 which has the audio rca / coaxial outs . If it stinks, i'll be out $15.00 and I can pass it on to my son as a cd-player. If it is not , it's worth a MILL, well.... ok not that much  .


I am eagerly excited to see what this little old skool obsolete gaming machine can do being used as a music cd-payer.  
No modifications, just plug and play. 










http://audiojunkies.com/blog/1388/playstation-1-cd-player-audiophile-review-from-stereophile

Pretty cool and never known: http://www.audiojunkies.com/product/1406/dynavox-dynastation-cd-player-reviews

Audiogon chat about it: http://forum.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/fr.pl?ddgtl&1199576056&read&keyw&zzps1









Jon Liu said:


> I've tested the PS3 out as both a CD player and a SACD player (on my original 60GB PS3). It was nice that they had those features, but after testing them, my findings were similar to yours. The PS3 is not what I would consider as a quality player in either regard. The easiest problem to note is the hardware noise. Even with the fan running quiet, there is still fan noise. For audiophiles, this is a big turn off. On top of that, the quality of the sound just didn't sound nearly as good in regards to even the lowly Oppo DV-980H I was using at the time. The soundstage didn't seem as wide or three dimensional, highs seemed a bit limited, lows were a little bit more muddled.
> 
> I would shop for a better quality unit over the PS3 for sure, if music is that important to you. If you are looking also for a good all in one unit, the new Oppo BDP-83 blu-ray player is a FANTASTIC alternative. Audio quality is very good for CDs, SACDs, DVD-A as well as the regular video formats (blu-ray and DVD).
> 
> That's of course if any or all of those other formats matter to you at all.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

That's pretty cool! Definitely let us know how it works for you!


----------



## The 7th Taylor (Sep 14, 2009)

Jon Liu said:


> I've tested the PS3 out as both a CD player and a SACD player (on my original 60GB PS3). It was nice that they had those features, but after testing them, my findings were similar to yours. The PS3 is not what I would consider as a quality player in either regard. The easiest problem to note is the hardware noise. Even with the fan running quiet, there is still fan noise. For audiophiles, this is a big turn off. On top of that, the quality of the sound just didn't sound nearly as good in regards to even the lowly Oppo DV-980H I was using at the time. The soundstage didn't seem as wide or three dimensional, highs seemed a bit limited, lows were a little bit more muddled..


Have you played around with the 'Bit Mapping' settings on PS3 yet?


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Yeah I played with those settings. It changed things, some for the better, some not so much, but the comparison overall to even the Oppo 980H wasn't quite there. The Oppo 980H is not all that great of a player for CDs either. Even going from the 980H to the BDP-83 there was a noticeable improvement, so I'll venture to say that the PS3's ability to be used as a CD player isn't all that great.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Well, here’s my take on PS1 vs PS3. Quick overall test.

PS1 has coaxial audio, no settings, just plug it into my AV receiver and let it go and play. Minus if you want to hook up the video so you can see display (both need this).

PS3 is set on bitstream running optical to my AV receiver.

After auditioning both units side by side using couple of my cd’s. I popped in a cd of mine called Chicago greatest hits. Song title: “love somebody”. Here’s my results:

I kept the AV receiver volume at the same @ -11.

PS1 – sounded very soft and original and musical background can be easily heard even when vocals are being sung. The bass out of my Northridge E60’s was not as much heard and seemed it needed some help, but if you don’t care for much bumps then this is probably best. Of course if I cranked my av receiver couple of more db’s, I see them getting more higher in the bass department.

PS3- lets just say, very digital sounding, bright and loud @ the –11 volume on the volume knob. The bass on my E60s had a lot more. My tweeters were loud! LoL.

PS1 – interface is very 90's  jukebox feeling (lol). Using the PS1 remote control (not wireless) it was easy navigating though the menu of the songs. I like that I can click any number of the song and it reads it extremely quickly.
The PS1 does not read MP3’s so don’t even waste your time trying to attempt it.
It does play CD-Rs (backup music).
After a couple more songs, I popped in AC/DC BlackIce, Maria Carey song “Shake it off” and “Baby you can be mine” I do love the sound coming out my little PS1! Maria Carey sounds like she’s in my bedroom singing, well ok.. I mean in my living room live! It just sounds very detailed, soft and clear. Not so pitchy, loud and bright like my PS3.

Overall thoughts:

PS3 is a cool system / computer it does everything (all in one). But since finding out this PS1 can make music sound soft, original, crisp and clear. It will have a selected slot on my future audio-stand for music purpose only. It is not the best looking unit, but it does have something to offer and that’s better sound in music. A+++!! 

Additional information: PS3 itself even on idol is loud. I hear the fan spinning, unlike the Ps1 it’s quite as a broken doorbell.

There's someone also comment that one of the the PS2 wireless remotes will work w/ the PS1. This would be a great alternative from using a PS1 wired game controller 










Thanks for reading.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Great impressions! Thanks for sharing that with us. I really am not surprised that the sound quality from the PS One sounds better than the PS3 via HDMI. In this digital age we live in, everything is becoming more digitized, even the sound. Nothing feels analog anymore and for audio, I don't necessarily take that as a good thing anymore.


----------



## kingofgrills (Feb 4, 2010)

Have any of you tried PS3 CD playback via HDMI output? If so, what were your impressions? I have a 60 GB PS3, which is both CD and SACD compatible, and I use it for CD playback. I have it set at 176.4 kHz 2 channel via HDMI to my Yamaha HTR-6080 (RX-V 861). I think it sounds very analog, and it offers good detail and soundstage definition. I have compared it to my Phillips CDR 760 and Onkyo CD players.

PS3SACD is a good website to find more information specifically on the PS3 as an SACD and CD player.


----------



## jung4g (Sep 14, 2009)

Using a PS1... priceless. 

I was in a similar boat recently, not liking the sound from my LG BH-200 for just listening to CDs. I really wanted to get an Oppo or NAD, but as the budget is strained from just finishing a new room, I went to the pawn shop to see what I could find. 

A Denon DVD-2800 is now my CD player. I picked it up for $35 without a remote, but I don't really need it as my universal controls it just fine. I'm using the analog outs and it's a new world vs. the Blu-ray player. Better dynamics, seperation, and some real depth again. 

Benefits of a display, wireless remote capability, front loading, and better looks are worth a few extra bucks in my book.


----------

